# Fall Application Order and Timing



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

I plan on doing my fall apps very soon. Wanted to get feedback on the order of applications and timing between each.

I currently have the following:

- Prodiamine (spray)
- Weed Stop w/ Crabgrass Preventer (granular)
- Milorganite (granular)
- Lesco starter fert (granular)
- Celsius/Sedgehammer Post Emergent (spray)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Clarification, what's listed above is not in any order. I'm seeking suggestions. Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would that in mid Florida, bermuda does not go dormant. Timing is much different in your area than for mthe majority of us the mid south. Additionally, I think that there are periods where certain fertilizers are prohibited in Florida. Hopefully our friends in Florida and south Texas will chime in for a better response


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

The fert ban ended Sept 1st, so I'm good to go there.

To be honest, the fert isn't really needed at this point. It's been raining so damn much that the lawn has been very lush and green and growing. I could probably lay off the fert for a few weeks.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm pretty close to you, I'm doing split apps of prodiamine in October and in march, I would save the crabgrass preventer for late spring early summer insurance. If you have a weed problem, use celsius/sedgehammer about a week after your prodiamine is down. I would use the starter fert after the weeds die off to help fill in, feed with milorganite monthly.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> I'm pretty close to you, I'm doing split apps of prodiamine in October and in march, I would save the crabgrass preventer for late spring early summer insurance. If you have a weed problem, use celsius/sedgehammer about a week after your prodiamine is down. I would use the starter fert after the weeds die off to help fill in, feed with milorganite monthly.


Thanks Dave. This make a lot of sense.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Is anyone using dithiopyr this season? If so when are you putting it down?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Is anyone using dithiopyr this season? If so when are you putting it down?


I'm saving it for any crabgrass breakthrough in early summer. Since it has post-em qualities on young crabgrass I feel like saving it makes the most sense for me. This is my first year applying pre-em and I'm sure I will have some rookie mistakes. Dithiopyr will give me a little bit of reassurance if I have some issues.


----------



## freggie060 (Jun 7, 2018)

I like what he said about the rookie mistakes. It's my first time at the dance also so I have a little something for post-em just in case..


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't know about dithiopyr. But its always good to have an insurance policy in the event that you get an unusual amount of summer rain or something else happens to breach your pre-m barrier. You can only apply so much prodiamine annually. I'm using pennant magnum along with prodiamine. Goose grass gets crazy where I'm at.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

20k of lawn and milorganite is not financially viable. 
I remember you have a lot of sandy soil and trees. 
Did your overseeding work?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone using dithiopyr this season? If so when are you putting it down?
> ...


I new to this spraying as well. I will use Dithiopyr in October because I have a lot of crabgrass already in my backyard, so I'm trying to get rid of this for next season. I will apply prodiamine in September/February and Dithiopyr in October/March hedging against any weeds that will try to come out. I hope I'm doing this right, but this is the plan.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> 20k of lawn and milorganite is not financially viable.
> I remember you have a lot of sandy soil and trees.
> Did your overseeding work?


Milogranite and 20k of lawn is crazy to even try to do


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> 20k of lawn and milorganite is not financially viable.
> I remember you have a lot of sandy soil and trees.
> Did your overseeding work?


I scrapped the overseeding plan. Really have been working on reducing the big weed issue. Doveweed was (and still is to some degree) a huge problem. Getting better now, but it was rough...


----------

